# Please help me identify my new fish!



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

hello,
i'm new to the boards (and the fish world)
I was hoping you would help identify my fishies if at all possible!
I got them all out of the "assorted cichlid" tank with the exception of the pink and yellow, it's a pseudotropheus saulosi, because this is my first tank of fish and didn't want to spend a TON of money just yet .
All my water tests are great








































Under the light in certain angles the blue/black fish glows a VERY bright and pretty neon blue, and his cheeks are usually neon blue.









this last fish is my pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome! Enjoy your fish. I'll let species experts chime in to help you ID your fish.



JuiceyJay32 said:


> All my water tests are great


Since it has to be asked I'll ask...

What are the exact numbers for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? Did you cycle the tank before setting it up?


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

dotbomb said:


> Welcome! Enjoy your fish. I'll let species experts chime in to help you ID your fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i cycled it for 4-5 weeks before adding fish. 
I was patient and waited like i was told and added fish only after the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels came down to those numbers. the fish have been in the tank for a few days now and seems to be doind real well. no real agression between the fish.

according to the API freshwater mater test kit the numbers are
PH 7.8
ammonia (NH3/NH4) 0 ppm (yellow)
Nitrite (NO2) 0 ppm (light pale blue)
Nitrate (NO3) 0 ppm (yellow)


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

#1 maybe red zebra, need better pic
#2 male Kenyi http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798
#3 Melanochromis Auratus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=750
#4 ???don't know
#5 maybe ob peacock, need a better pic
#6 female Kenyi

just so you know the Kenyi and the Auratus are highly aggressive species and you could/probably will run into some issues with these fish in the future as they grow into adults and claim their territories and terrorize everything in the tank


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

Suken said:


> #1 maybe red zebra, need better pic
> #2 male Kenyi http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798
> #3 Melanochromis Auratus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=750
> #4 ???don't know
> ...


 I'll try and get better pictures, I put in a better light and the fish became camera shy.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

The first one looks like a Chinese algea eater


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

JuiceyJay32 said:


> dotbomb said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! Enjoy your fish. I'll let species experts chime in to help you ID your fish.
> ...


Great :thumb:

Best of luck with your fish!


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

Suken said:


> #1 maybe red zebra, need better pic


I found out this one is "gyrinocheilus aymonieri"
Another aggressive fish....man, I picked some bad ones!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

the first fish is def a chinese algae eater and isnt even a cichlid... and mbuna are all very aggressive it looks like you have some hybrids thou...
#2 could be male kenyi
#3 is def a hybrid looks like something mixed with an auratus but not purebred
#4 looks like an auratus starting to turn black isntead of yellow which would make it male
#5 looks more like another hybrid to me than an ob peacock (yes i know ob peacocks are hybrids) lol jus doesnt look like a normal ob peacock to me 
#6 def female kenyi

having aggresssive fish isnt necesarily a bad thing as long as you put only aggressive fish in with them you will be fine... might wanna get rid of the female kenyi thou as males get real aggressive when they get bigger same with auratus... people say its best to only keep 1 of each genus so they wont attack each other and if you are going to have females its 3 or 4 females to every 1 male.... i have an all male mbuna tank at my girlfriends brothers house and so far so good wtih basicaly one of each kinda fish...also theres an aauratus and kenyi in there both male and no problems yet... they are all decent size too idk i guess sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Algae eater.
2. Kenyi male.
3. Could be Mel. interruptus x Mel. auratus.
4. Not an auratus. Need another pic.
5. I'll put my money on OB peacock. Need another pic, though.
6. Kenyi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

that doesnt even look like a saulosi look in the profile section.. def not a saulosi.. at least doesnt look like it to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

wait maybe it is... a juvie turning colors...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

...it's a saulosi.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

dielikemoviestars said:


> 1. Algae eater.
> 3. Could be Mel. interruptus x Mel. auratus.
> 5. I'll put my money on OB peacock. Need another pic, though.


1. i thought that it looked like an algae eater but felt kinda stupid posting that since it came out of the cichlid tank, now i feel kinda stupid saying zebra but i was going off of color alone 

3. looking closer i can see that with the vertical barring and light color underneath

5. even blurry the body shape and marking look like an OB peacock


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont feel bad, I make Id mistakes all the time. Best way to learn is with experience


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

More bad new I am afraid. Kenyi AKA _Metriaclima lombardoi_ in the wild have only 5 bars. Many tank bred and pond bred have 6. Very poorly bred have 7. Erm one of yours has even more than this. Dunno if it is pure lombardoi but if so a very long way from a natural looking example of lombardoi.
In fact I think it has very little if any lombardoi in it. Wrong shape, wrong mouth, wrong bars, wrong colour for size.
Just not entirely sure what it is.
I also see no pure _Melanochromis auratus_ in your fish.
The OB peacock looks not happy and very poorly bred.
Ah the last fish :thumb: Nice one _Pseudotropheus saulosi_ pretty sure. Looks dominant so the bit of blue maybe him starting the colour change to male or just a very dominant female. Time will tell or venting.
First pic is yep Algae eater, Sucking loach, Chinese algae eater, Indian algae eater
Scientific name:	_Gyrinocheilus aymonieri_ but not the natural form but the selected Golden colour form.

All the best James


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had to pull out my nice DSLR to get some good pictures. #5 seemed like he was posing for me
Click on the pictures for a larger and closer look  
Fish #5

















Fish #4

















Pseudotropheus saulosi









I REPLACED the chinese algae eater (wich i read some not good things about) with this fish:

Demasoni
his black is darker and he has a lot of black around the mouth. I think he was just stressed out being a new fish in the tank (as of yesterday) he gets along with all the other fish though!


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Picture 5 looks like a juvie protomelas perhaps a Red Empress Cichlid - Protomelas Taeniolatus. Fish four looks like a kribby- Pelvicachromis pulcher. Not great at ID so I hope ya figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

no way.. def not red empress... 4 and 5 look like hybrids... 5 looks like it could be anything its a mutt... and 4 looks like a bad hybrid of auratus.. def mixed with something... and chinese algae eaters are fine... your cichlids would kill them before they got big enough to be a nuisance.. i have 3 in my big tank... they mind their own business and the cichlids ignore them...


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

What makes you say no way to the ID just curious? Not saying its a perfect specimen but shape is relatively consistant and so is the "vertical" barring I use that term loosely for this particular fish.


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

having pure bred fish weren't at the top of my list for the first fish I've owned so I'm ok with it. I still think they look cool


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

That's all that matters Juicey. Not all my fish are "pure" breed and I love them all!


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

groahjc said:


> That's all that matters Juicey. Not all my fish are "pure" breed and I love them all!


 I'm just happy the fish aren't attacking each other anymore (as of now) lol


----------

